# Damasko DA46 Size Guide



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

In the course of my very tortuous decision making process for my next watch purchase, I ended up making a scale PDF print out size guide for the Damasko DA46 during some downtime here in the office. 

Anyways, it's a bit rough but I've attached it just in case it might be useful to anyone else? It's by no means perfect but it does help get an idea of fit if (like me) you can't see the watch in person... just be sure to confirm the accuracy of the measurements once you've printed it (20mm lug, 41.8mm bezel, 48mm lug-to-lug) or it might be misleading!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Copy and paste from my review 

Dimensions and weights:

- Diameter: 40 mm (Please note: bezel diameter: 41.80 mm)
- Overall height: 12.40 mm
- Lug width: 20 mm


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Copy and paste from my review
> 
> Dimensions and weights:
> 
> ...


You are missing one of the key measurements in determining how a watch will fit: case length (sometimes called "lug to lug". For the Damasko DA44 - DA47 cases, the case length is 48mm.

The best way to determine if a watch will fit you, if one is not available to try on, is to compare the watch's case length to the width of the flat area on top of your wrist, up to where your wrist just begins to curve down. That is the area the watch will sit.

If the case length is equal to or less than the flat area, the watch should fit. If the watch case length is a few mm longer, then it may fit, depending on other factors, such as the curvature of the lugs, case design, etc. And of course, your personal style or opinion.

For a watch to fit properly, i.e. not slide around your wrist, all 4 lug tips should rest on your wrist. If they are suspended in air, it will be hard to get a good fit: the watch will be more likely to flop from side to side, and slide down, no matter what you do with the strap or bracelet. With a properly fitting watch, you can wear the strap or bracelet a little looser because the lug tips are providing stability (that's what they are designed for).

Note that is not the same as using the max diameter of your wrist, which includes your arm bones.

After you determine if the case will fit your wrist, then case diameter comes in to play. That is purely aesthetics.

Be wary of any watch seller that fails to include case length in their measurements. Or watch maker. That is an inexcusable lack of attention to detail for a product that is all about attention to the details.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Copy and paste from my review
> 
> Dimensions and weights:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction re bezel diameter Mike - I've changed it to 41.8mm. My original measurement (41.9mm) came from the Damasko website, but it really doesn't make much difference for the purpose of printing out this pdf cutout as the margin of error is almost certainly > 0.1mm except for those who were really good at cutting back in kindergarten :-d

I also skipped the height - using a paper cutout doesn't really help with that either. The things I find a scale paper cutout useful for are 1) making sure the lugs won't overhang and 2) getting some subjective sense of whether I think the watch will wear bigger or smaller than expected.

I imagine some (perhaps most) will find the idea of printing scale paper cutouts of watches rather sad, but I always worry about parting with that sort of money sight unseen... Perth is very isolated so the chances of trying on most of the watches I like is very slim!



nepatriot said:


> You are missing one of the key measurements in determining how a watch will fit: case length (sometimes called "lug to lug". For the Damasko DA44 - DA47 cases, the case length is 48mm.
> 
> The best way to determine if a watch will fit you, if one is not available to try on, is to compare the watch's case length to the width of the flat area on top of your wrist, up to where your wrist just begins to curve down. That is the area the watch will sit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I've added the lug-to-lug measurements! I completely agree that lug-to-lug is the most important measurement of all; I don't like any overhang so it's one of the main reasons I make these dinky little pdf printouts :-!


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Khd how big is your wrist?


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is a so professional answer.
My wrist flat area is around 47 mm. I currently have a 47 mm lug to lug watch, which is a good fit for me.
I really like DA45, but I hesitated, maybe I need to compromise with DA35 if I go for Damasko, which I really do not want.

These two seem with the same lug to lug length. 
But I remembered, one WUSer, LH2, mentioned DA4* has much larger presence on wrist than DA3*. 
So I am another one, struggled and may have to continue....



nepatriot said:


> You are missing one of the key measurements in determining how a watch will fit: case length (sometimes called "lug to lug". For the Damasko DA44 - DA47 cases, the case length is 48mm.
> 
> The best way to determine if a watch will fit you, if one is not available to try on, is to compare the watch's case length to the width of the flat area on top of your wrist, up to where your wrist just begins to curve down. That is the area the watch will sit.
> 
> ...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

kit7 said:


> Khd how big is your wrist?


My wrist is around 170mm, so just under 6.75"... however my left wrist (which is the one I use being right handed) is a bit of a strange shape (more rounded than my right wrist) because I broke both the bones back when I was young.

From experience I've found that anything under 50mm lug-to-lug should work fine for my wrists (and preferences), but I tend to procrastinate and obsess over every purchase, making spreadsheets, scale cutouts etc before I buy... I'm a bit strange like that, but my wife has learned to live with it!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Gerrard8 said:


> This is a so professional answer.
> My wrist flat area is around 47 mm. I currently have a 47 mm lug to lug watch, which is a good fit for me.
> I really like DA45, but I hesitated, maybe I need to compromise with DA35 if I go for Damasko, which I really do not want.
> 
> ...


I understand your struggle! For what it's worth, I found that printing out the 1:1 scale DA46 really helped me realise it has presence but doesn't look like a "large" watch per se - it's pretty comparable in size to my Seiko SKX007 if you're familiar with those?

The Damasko website uses all those lovely macro shots to show the details of the watch more clearly, but it's worth remembering that the actual watches are many times smaller than that in real life (especially if you have a decent size screen). I also find that the more I look at photos of any given watch online the more it grows in size in my mind, so it helps to use a printout, or compare it to other pieces you own ;-)


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

I did print the size guide you provided. 
Then I put my Zenith Elite 670 (lug to lug 47.3 mm) on top of it, it appears my Zenith has a bit longer lug to lug. Then I measured the DA4* lug to lug length on the printed figure. Seems it is 46 mm, shorter than the claimed 48 mm. 
Anyway, size wise, I think DA45 will be ok for me.

Then I checked the weight, on Damasko website, it is 99 g, much heavier than DA35. I have a mobile phone at 120 g, not sure 99 g watch is too much for me or not. It will almost double my Zenith's weight. Then I think i need to feel it in person.

By the way, I am not a big fan of rotating bezel, black coating. However, Damasko's products really challenged my taste. I somehow like this challenge.



khd said:


> I understand your struggle! For what it's worth, I found that printing out the 1:1 scale DA46 really helped me realise it has presence but doesn't look like a "large" watch per se - it's pretty comparable in size to my Seiko SKX007 if you're familiar with those?
> 
> The Damasko website uses all those lovely macro shots to show the details of the watch more clearly, but it's worth remembering that the actual watches are many times smaller than that in real life (especially if you have a decent size screen). I also find that the more I look at photos of any given watch online the more it grows in size in my mind, so it helps to use a printout, or compare it to other pieces you own ;-)


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a DA44 and my wrist is approx 185mm.
The DA4x series look a bit larger, I think it is because the bezel is wider than the watch case. I know what you mean living in an isolated part of the world with regard to buying a watch. I took a chance buying mine and it worked out ok. It is very comfortable on the deployment strap.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

DA 47
on my wist :18 cm





On my wife wrist :


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

birdynamnam said:


> DA 47
> on my wist :18 cm
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on either sized wrist :-!

Thanks for the wrist shots by the way, they're very useful!


----------

